# Crested Gecko housing advice



## goosey (Mar 4, 2009)

Im planning on getting a couple of crested gecko's and was after some advice on housing them I have a wooden viv and I know they require a humid environment and need plants/bark and vines to clib as the they a more aboreal set up, Im rather confused about heating the vivarium I know that cresties are fine at room temp but for colder weather what kind of additional heating is best, a heat mat attached to the outside of the viv or a ceramic heat lamp outside the viv? also what kind of bulb for lighting the viv would I need?

Thanks


----------



## gaboonviper2471 (Dec 16, 2009)

goosey said:


> Im planning on getting a couple of crested gecko's and was after some advice on housing them I have a wooden viv and I know they require a humid environment and need plants/bark and vines to clib as the they a more aboreal set up, Im rather confused about heating the vivarium I know that cresties are fine at room temp but for colder weather what kind of additional heating is best, a heat mat attached to the outside of the viv or a ceramic heat lamp outside the viv? also what kind of bulb for lighting the viv would I need?
> 
> Thanks


i can send you photots of the perfect setup for 1


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

heating wise a heat mat or low wattage ceramic on a thermostat would be fine (i use a 25W) but you would need to have the heat mat inside as it wont do anything to a wooden viv on the outside, if your using wood you'll need to seal it with silicone sealant and maybe some yacht varnish (depending on the wood) otherwise it might swell or rot in the humidity. can i ask what size is the viv also just checking your aware of the issues of housing crested geckos together right


----------



## goosey (Mar 4, 2009)

Gaboonviper - if you could that would be fantastic 

The viv is 46 x 60 x 32

I was planning on getting either a male and female or 2 females. 
Its already silicone sealed along the edges and has an airvent in the back, I was planning on building a rock background for my leo so will be getting some yacht varnish to seal that and will coat the inside of the wooden viv in a layer - thanks for the tip better safe than sorry! 

I think I might go for sticking the heat mat to the back or one of the side walls for warmth in the freezing winter months my house is usually warm enough but just incase its ever needed.


----------



## gaboonviper2471 (Dec 16, 2009)

goosey said:


> Gaboonviper - if you could that would be fantastic
> 
> The viv is 46 x 60 x 32
> 
> ...


one of my cresties tank we are still working on i brought him and the setup like tha sam goes for the female we are just going to take the bulbs out tomz and bulid a box like in the photos and put the bulbs in that and then we can put the decorations in we i had him the tank was empty with nothing init poor little fella

and just up loading them now mate


----------



## gaboonviper2471 (Dec 16, 2009)

pics of geckos houseing


female crested viv














































1st male crestie viv
















































2nd male


----------



## gaboonviper2471 (Dec 16, 2009)

2nd male


----------



## frenchy1979 (Oct 30, 2009)

*bulbs*

Hi'

without treading on anyones toes here, but gaboon viper, is that second viv of yours still in use?? I mean as in, is your cresty still in it?
I was unsure of how close your cresty can get to those bulbs, they can get pretty hot and cresty's do tend to jump first and ask quastions later??:whistling2:
Just wondered if you had put a gaurd over the bulbs???
I by no means mean to offend here:bash:

regards
frenchy1979


----------



## gaboonviper2471 (Dec 16, 2009)

frenchy1979 said:


> Hi'
> 
> without treading on anyones toes here, but gaboon viper, is that second viv of yours still in use?? I mean as in, is your cresty still in it?
> I was unsure of how close your cresty can get to those bulbs, they can get pretty hot and cresty's do tend to jump first and ask quastions later??:whistling2:
> ...


no i brought the crestie +tha tank like that we are going to take the bulbs out and make a box for the 2 bulbs to go in like we have done with this


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

goosey said:


> Gaboonviper - if you could that would be fantastic
> 
> The viv is 46 x 60 x 32
> 
> ...


just wondering which one of those measurements is height, also just to let you know 2 females wont always get along so just be aware there is a chance you may have to separate should things goes pear shaped


----------



## goosey (Mar 4, 2009)

The first is height, height width the depth.

yeah Im aware so am going to wait untill I have a spare set up ready incase there are any problems before getting 2 geckos.

@ Gaboonviper thanks for uploading the pics, great looking set up you have 

gonna get some yatcht varnish tomorrow and start sealing the viv.


----------



## goosey (Mar 4, 2009)

oh I forgot to ask regarding live plans wheres best to get them? also what type of lighting is best? 

thanks : victory:


----------



## frenchy1979 (Oct 30, 2009)

*plants*

Live plants for vivs are spyder plants, ox tongue+birds nest+feather+lace ferns, ficus, madagascan dragon tree, palms, aloes. Read up on their lighting requirements, but you may need a little uv to help the live. But cresty's dont require uv, so maybe 2% bulb on a timer?


----------



## goosey (Mar 4, 2009)

thanks for all the advice guys  

im thinking of partitioning my viv i have a 60 x 30 x 46 to make 2 30 x 30x 30 x 46 enclosures will this be an ok size for 2 juevnile cresties the one i have at the moment is a 12 gram male. 

also is there any type of material that would be best for making a partition im having a trip to B n Q tomorrow :2thumb:


----------



## Rydeboyz (Jan 3, 2010)

Sorry to but-in on your thread here but got a couple of questions myself:

I've ordered a medium exo-terra rainforest habitat kit (Exo Terra : Products : Habitat Kit Rainforest) which comes with a 2 bulb lighting rig. I'm pretty sure both these bulbs have to be on/off at the same time (i.e. no independent control); is that right? Ideally I'd like to have a day and night bulb that I can control seperately but if this is not possible what would you suggest I do?

I was thinking, if it wasn't possible, of getting a Repti Glow 2.0 13w compact UVB bulb (I know there is debate on these) along with a low power energy saving light bulb for use with the supplied rig. I was also thinking of buying a Small Exo Terra Glow Light and Night Glo bulb for on-demand night viewing. What I'm not sure about is what style bulb would be ideal and what wattage of bulb to use, I don't even know for sure if these bulbs are compatable with that lamp.

As the viv is made of glass I would also like to use a heat mat on one of the outer sides of the viv. I know very little about heat mats so if anyone could suggest a suitable one for me that would be great!

Finally, should I use a thermostat for any or all parts of this set-up (apart from the night light of course)?

Thanks in advance!
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Exo-Terra-Rep..._Reptiles_Spiders_Insects?hash=item3a54ae7a89


----------

